# Whispernet



## Susan (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I was so excited my refurb Kindle arrived at work via UPS. BUT...the whispernet is not working. I have no bars either at work or here at home. Does is need to completely charge first before the Whispernet works? I work and live in Massachusetts and checked the coverage area before purchase. Am I doing something wrong or did a get a bad refurb? Thanks in advance. Susan


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You do need a good charge for Whispernet. I would suggest leaving it on the charger for 2 hours, making sure the battery indicator is completely black, and trying again.

If it doesn't work after that, I'd suggest calling CS.

L


----------



## Susan (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Leslie, I did call CS and they think there is something wrong with the radio signal in the Kindle. CS said she was going to talk with Tech support and get back to me...they may need to send me another one. In the meantime I downloaded some books to my computer and to the Kindle and enjoyed a little reading. I really think I am going to LOVE IT, when all is working as it should be.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

You will love it, especially when your WN is working. The WN is so convenient and fast, the books arrive in seconds. Also, another great feature is the built-in dictionary. Don't forget about that!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I've found that my Whispernet takes a little while to boot up and be ready. I'm hoping CS had you wait a few minutes, just in case.

But, otherwise, I guess you're getting a new Kindle


----------



## Susan (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, I was on the phone for about 20 mins with Customer Service and they have decided today to send another Kindle to me. The rep wanted to check with Tech Support and I guess there is some kind of a glitch. They were very nice though and upgraded my shipping to next day.


----------

